# check engin lite



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

Disconnect the battery for about 5 minutes then hook it back up and light should be off.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The check engine lite can be turned off by using a scan tool and clearing the codes. The lite will go out by itself after the ECM passes the EVAP system on three consecutive tests, however the code will be stored in the ECM memory for approx 250 test cycles, then erased from the memory.


----------

